
The Myth of Risky Startups - wendyp
http://www.instigatorblog.com/the-myth-of-risky-startups/2007/06/01/
======
dfranke
I don't think this is a valid argument. When startup employees lose their jobs
it's usually because the entire company has gone under. Motorola may be doing
massive layoffs, but they're still around and they still have plenty of
employees. If you're good enough to be right for a startup, and your current
BigCo isn't so bureaucratic that they do their layoffs strictly by seniority,
then if half the company gets laid off, you stand a pretty good chance of
being in the other half.

What's really important is just to have enough faith in your own abilities
that you don't consider losing your job to be a big deal. Of course, you
should still either go in with enough savings to cover living expenses for a
month or two, or join a company that has enough money in the bank that you can
acquire those savings before their money runs out.

------
ciordia9
The guy is seeing from one perspective but the reality is those who have needs
of security probably shouldn't be at a startup. ie: kids, tuitions, and SOs.
Pick one, but I don't think it's safe for a person to get all three and step
on board the startup instability train.

Yes, you may find kindred spirits.

Yes, you may find yourself back in the job search doldrums--how long does it
take before you go back to the banks (insert your locales stable tech-pool) to
put food on the table.

Startups rock, but they not be feasibly rockable for everyone. ;D You do what
you need to, and that can only be done by the do-er.

